# Bandsaw mill kits



## Wayne Dyas (Nov 12, 2012)

I have a family member that will let me cut trees on their property that have died. I know I will never raise the money to buy a portable band mill. Then I ran across some people on ebay selling kits to build your own bandsaw mill. I'm pretty handy with metalworking and think I can do it but before I really consider it I was wondering if these kits were any good.


----------

